# Do bears break into rvs for food in Yosemite?



## barbz (Dec 19, 2005)

I have been reading that you need to put all food and  scented items in bear lockers at Yosemite National Park.  Do bears break into rvs?
I have heard that they break into cars.  I can certainly appreciate that they can get into tents.  I have a 31' class C.  Do I need to empty the cupboards and refrigerator?  Are these bear boxes refrigerated or are you supposed to put ice in there to keep food cool?  This is totally new to me and I would appreaciate any input.  Thanks!


----------



## mountainman (Dec 23, 2005)

Do bears break into rvs for food in Yosemite?

Just don't place food items outside of you RV.  Bears have been known to break into auto and campers there is no doubt of that.  Do not leave BBQ's and anything that has food smells outside of your vehicle.  Be "Bear Proof" when in Bear Country and you will have a great exoerience.


----------



## GMC 3500 (Dec 24, 2005)

Do bears break into rvs for food in Yosemite?

Just follow the Park rules and you should be fine.  We really liked the Park.  We were in the RV park outside Yellow Stone.  Koa in West Yellowstone (Wyoming).  Stay 10 Days.  Good Luck....GBY..

P.S. We didn't see any Bears.


----------



## barbz (Dec 27, 2005)

Do bears break into rvs for food in Yosemite?

Thanks for the replys.  I was still wondering what the bear boxes look like and how do perishables keep in them?   We might just have to eat out at some of the wonderful lodges that I have read about  at the National Parks and save the cooking until we're out of bear country.  I could go for that!


----------



## malbanese2 (Dec 27, 2005)

Do bears break into rvs for food in Yosemite?

Website http://www.nps.gov/yose/bears/ says you can keep food out of sight in hard sided trailers and RVs if you keep the windows, doors, and vents closed when you are not there.  It says each campsite has a food locker 33"x45"18".  I don't find a picture of that food locker, but you can get a rough idea of the size by looking at the 15 cubic foot model on the BearSaver website http://www.bearsaver.com/FoodStorageLockers.htm
See model FS15 which is roughly the same size.


----------



## malbanese2 (Dec 27, 2005)

Do bears break into rvs for food in Yosemite?

The website http://www.nps.gov/yose/bears/lockers.htm shows a picture of the inside of a food locker, with 2 coolers and a paper bag inside as an example.


----------



## barbz (Dec 29, 2005)

Do bears break into rvs for food in Yosemite?

Thanks for doing the research, Malbanese2,  this has answered my question.  Now I know what to plan for.  No shopping at Trader Joe's to stock up first.  I will only take what I can store in a large cooler and hopefully I can get ice somewhere in the park to keep things cool  .


----------

